# Guitar fetish



## Key_of_Off (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi folks,

Not sure if this was covered already, but I had a question about shipping from Guitar Fetish. I've seen enough reviews to be confident of their quality and service, but I wanted to know how long people have waited for their shipments. I ordered a bridge from them, and it's been 6-7 business days since they said it had been shipped out (I'm counting Monday; I'm sure it arrived on this side of the border before Memorial day). I'm in Toronto, btw.

It was the standard USPS airmail option. Anyone else have a long wait like this, or am I going to come home from work tomorrow to find it on my doorstep, and have to make a sheepish "oh...nevermind" post? kqoct

Thanks!


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I'd chalk it up to "nevermind". Even the smallest shipment from USA can take over 2 weeks. On the other hand I once received a guitar from Hawaii in 2 days. You pays your money, you takes your chances.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Patience my boy. 10 to 14 days. They don't always send it when they say either. They try for 24 hrs but don't always make it. Bonus is that they don't usually get hit for border fees.


----------



## Key_of_Off (Mar 24, 2009)

Great, thanks the replies! I figured I didn't have much to worry about, but it's always nice to get a frame of reference on stuff like this.


----------



## Zeplp (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm currently pretty much in the same situation (order was shipped exactly a week ago) and I'm just waiting for it to arrive at my doorstep. Just out of curiosity, what courier company arrives at the door, is it still USPS or is it handed off to UPS or Fedex at the border?


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

I've had orders from guitar fetish take 5 days and orders that have taken around 10 days. It's the postal system, they can be slow.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## Key_of_Off (Mar 24, 2009)

@ Zeplp: Mine actually did arrive the next day...eh heh heh...so that's about 8 business days. It really is like Rumble_b said, it's just post offices, so the time can vary.

@ YJMUJRSRV: I haven't had any luck tracking down much info on Artec, at least nothing direct. Care to share a link?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I've found GFS one of the slower US shippers. Usually a full 2 weeks, sometimes as much as 3 weeks. East coast US stuff takes a lot longer to get to Alberta than west coast US stuff though.


----------



## Zeplp (Jun 9, 2008)

Key_of_Off said:


> @ Zeplp: Mine actually did arrive the next day...eh heh heh...so that's about 8 business days. It really is like Rumble_b said, it's just post offices, so the time can vary.


Did it come via courrier (fedex/ups) or did it arrive with the normal mail?


----------



## Key_of_Off (Mar 24, 2009)

Normal mail. Nondescript manila bubblewrap-envelope.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## Key_of_Off (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm new to this, so I figure I'd rather not get too deep on my first try. I'd rather get my head wrapped around some of the building on some of the cheap stuff before I try on the more expensive stuff.

Actually, on that note, any recommendations for when I make the step up?


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------

